# What Was Your Trick?



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I just thought it would be interesting to hear how everyone went about taming and bonding with their cockatiels when they first came home! 

For me it was easy both times. Cookie was 8 weeks old from a pet shop. She wasn't hand reared but had come from a small scale breeder who had obviously handled her lots, and then went straight to a small pet shop with one of her siblings. They got lots of attention from the staff so she was tame when i got her, accepting head scratches on day one or two and our bond just grew from there.

Bailee was handreared and from a breeder. I went and visited him a few times before he was weaned so he already knew me by the time i bought him home! Enough said. 

So what about you?


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Well, when I went to the petstore one day for budgie food I walked out with Baby. I just fell in love with her right away and there was no way I could leave her. She kept trying to step up through the glass so I picked her up and put her on my shoulder, walked to the budgie's food, walked back to put her back and she wouldn't let go of my finger...so I didn't either. She was pretty much tame from day one but we have a really strong bond now. She likes NOANE else..lol


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Both of mine came from the same breeder who was great with them they were already stepping up sitting on the shoulder and eating there fruits and veggies so I was lucky I really didn't have to do any training it was all done for me Georgie was 10 wks when we got her, Ollie was a little younger so I got to go visit him before we brought him home


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

laurago said:


> they were already stepping up sitting on the shoulder and eating there fruits and veggies


That's so lucky!! I had to work on getting both mine to eat their veggies.  So far we've all just started out with tame birds it would seem, lol!!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> That's so lucky!! I had to work on getting both mine to eat their veggies.  So far we've all just started out with tame birds it would seem, lol!!


Bea I was really lucky to find this breeder on the net and she is only about 20 minutes from my home I just happened to come upon her site one night and called her the next day and thats how Georgie came to us I have had Georgie for almost 7wks and the breeder still calls me...lol to see if everything is ok, she really loves her birds and is not just in it for the money speaking of that she charged us way less then what some other breeders wanted and I got the same price for Ollie who is a pied and they charge more around here for them.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I got Spike from a breeder he was hand raised. And knew how to step up when I brought him home. He now knows down as well and will get off my finger when I ask. Working on the vegetables still though


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

just like little kids doesn't want veggies


----------

